# Silk True Almond (Soy Milk)



## josh pelican (Nov 6, 2010)

Smooth, Great Tasting Soy Beverages | Silk Soy Beverage Canada

Has anyone on the board tried this? I don't think I'm the only vegan on here and I'm sure at least one of you is lactose intolerant.

I have been using Silk for the longest time but I figured I'd give it a whirl since it's new. I haven't really found a chocolate milk I can drink without being disgusted, but I can honestly say the True Almond chocolate milk is the best one I've ever tasted. It's fucking delicious.

I use the regular True Almond in my cereal and it's so good. Silk is my favorite soy milk and this True Almond tastes even better. I really hope they continue making it and I'm not the only one buying it. I feel like it always happens to me.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 6, 2010)

That's almond milk, actually, and I use it instead of regular milk. If you have that shit with granola, it's amazing


----------



## pac1085 (Nov 6, 2010)

Its ok, I don't see the point in drinking it though....it has pretty much no protein compared to cows milk or soy milk.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 6, 2010)

Milk implies the existence of a teet, this is just juice. 


/Stolen Joke


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 6, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> That's almond milk, actually, and I use it instead of regular milk. If you have that shit with granola, it's amazing



That's kind of implied in the name of it. I just call it soy milk out of habit.

Pac, I still consume regular soy milk for the protein and whatnot, I just like the taste of a tall glass of milk straight from the almond's teet. 

Max, if there is one person I can tolerate hearing a joke from in this thread, it's you. Anyone else will be reported.


----------



## ry_z (Nov 12, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> http://www.drinksilk.ca/silk-light-true-almond.phpI don't think I'm the only vegan on here





I switched from soymilk to almond milk a while back. Or from soyjuice to almondjuice? 

I definitely prefer the flavor of almond milk, and you can actually heat it without it getting really nasty like soymilk does.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 13, 2010)

I drink soy 'milk' due to being lactose intolerant but have not tried this. I cannot eat nuts due to oxalate content however. 

As far as protien content in milk goes, you cannot beat real milk, the protien spectrum of vegetables/soy is not nearly so good. You pretty much need an extra 1/2 as much to make up for the lack of chain diversity in vegetables to create usable equivilents.


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 13, 2010)

That chocolate almond milk is absolutely delicious. First time I had it I felt sick because I drank a quart in about 30 seconds


----------



## dantel666 (Nov 13, 2010)

ive had almond milk before. I use vanilla for my tea, and i just drink the chocolate because it is pretty tasty.


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 14, 2010)

SirMyghin said:


> As far as protien content in milk goes, you cannot beat real milk



While this is true, I make up for it in other meals. I don't milk gross because I am vegan, I generally find milk _udderly _disgusting.

I just had a huge glass of the chocolate almond milk with a vegan cinnamon bun. Fuck, give me more!


----------



## Thep (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not vegetarian, or lactose intolerant, but I drink soy milk almost exclusively. I really don't like Silk though, I think they try too hard to taste like real milk. Get Asian-imported soy milk...much tastier.


----------



## darren (Nov 14, 2010)

I like Silk a lot... it's the first soy milk i tried that wasn't all watery and gross. I tried the Almond stuff a while ago and really like it. Who knew they could make milk from almonds? (or "juice" as the case may be)


----------



## Explorer (Nov 14, 2010)

Organic Valley used to make a great chocolate soymilk, but they discontinued it about two or three years ago. 

I'm not vegan or vegetarian, but I do get exposed to a lot of these products, and some of them are really good. I can understand wanting something approaching the taste and mouth feel of milk.

I got away from drinking soymilk on a regular basis due to a few studies on its estrogenic properties. If it's a choice between hormones from regular milk and estrogen from soymilk, I'll take almond milk or organic dairy milk. *laugh*


----------



## leandroab (Nov 15, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> I just had a huge glass of the chocolate almond milk with a *vegan cinnamon bun*. Fuck, me more give!


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 15, 2010)

leandroab said:


>


 
You are the gayest.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 15, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> While this is true, I make up for it in other meals. I don't milk gross because I am vegan, I generally find milk _udderly _disgusting.
> 
> I just had a huge glass of the chocolate almond milk with a vegan cinnamon bun. Fuck, give me more!



Not a fan of milk either, except for cereal. Cheese on the other hand.... Old cheese is practically lactose free too.


----------



## ivancic1al (Nov 15, 2010)

Explorer said:


> I got away from drinking soymilk on a regular basis due to a few studies on its estrogenic properties. If it's a choice between hormones from regular milk and estrogen from soymilk, I'll take almond milk or organic dairy milk. *laugh*



Hmmm so wait...

Soy milk + Dude drinking soy milk = 

curious...


----------



## Explorer (Nov 17, 2010)

No, dude, it just means that I don't have to shave if I drink enough soy milk regularly.

And I get a little emotional.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 17, 2010)

Josh.... You're a vegan? Holy crap that's not what I'd have thought.


----------



## ry_z (Nov 17, 2010)

Explorer said:


> No, dude, it just means that I don't have to shave if I drink enough soy milk regularly.
> 
> And I get a little emotional.



Maybe if you chugged a few dozen gallons a day for a few years.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 17, 2010)

I know I will sound like a hippy in saying this... But I've naturally become more and more respectful of nature as I've gotten older, and eating natural, raw foods seems to be more and more ideal. As a matter of fact, it's as if my body has adverse reactions to anything but raw, live foods lately. If I eat organic, fresh vegetables, fruits, and nuts/grains, I feel really awesome. Animal protein gives me a headache.


----------



## ivancic1al (Nov 17, 2010)

Explorer said:


> No, dude, it just means that I don't have to shave if I drink enough soy milk regularly.
> 
> And I get a little emotional.



I keeeed, I keeeed...


----------



## aslsmm (Nov 17, 2010)

dude im a vegan too. haha that is the most metal diet of all. me and my wife bought a milker so our soy milk is really cheap, so is our almond milk. also have you use daiya cheese? it is the best. any way im excited, vegans kick ass.


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 18, 2010)

I can't fucking get Daiya around here! I was going to order some from Ontario, but they ran out of small bags. If I want any, I have to order five lb. bags. They said I can package it up and freeze it, but that's a lot of fucking cheese!

I've been trying to get my hands on for several months now.

Whenever people make fun of me for being vegan I just tell them I prefer to live my life without meat in my mouth. Seems pretty logical for a straight dude.

Linda Blair (from The Exorcist) is a vegan. Apparently Woody Harrelson and Alec Baldwin are, too.

Rumor has it that Geezer Butler was a vegan, thus proving being vegan is metal. Dan Briggs from Between the Buried and Me is, too. Not to mention Ildjarn (one man black metal) and Merzbow. Eat my vegan friendly shit, everyone.

I'm going to drink some chocolate almond milk now.


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 18, 2010)

Apparently Mike Tyson is a vegan, but I don't ... I don't even have anything witty to say. I just don't think he is.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 18, 2010)

Chocolate almond milk? I'm intrigued.

Also, saying you have nothing witty to say implies something witty about him anyway. Nothing else needs saying


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 18, 2010)

Well, that's what half of this thread is about!







Don't ask, I found it on Google.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 18, 2010)

That looks delicious. Is it?


----------



## aslsmm (Nov 18, 2010)

either thats a small ninja or a giant thing of almond milk.


----------



## aslsmm (Nov 18, 2010)

dude this is what you need to do, buy a milker, then buy the abuleta mexican hot chocolate by nestle, and make your own chocolate milk. its cheaper and better for you.


----------



## aslsmm (Nov 18, 2010)

ps. tyson is vegan. but he's a pussy now so it dosn't count. stevie nicks is vegan, and it dosn't get more metal than fleetwood mac.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm not even sure how to express my disapproval of Stevie Nicks in an appropriate way...

...but, almost every metal as fuck culture in our ancient past had a deep reverence for nature/the planet, and being vegan is a great way to honor such a mentality. 

You know, it actually seems weird to me that people find flesh so appetizing... More and more, when I see meat, either raw or cooked, it grosses me out. Something _tasting_ good is NOT a good enough reason to indulge in it.


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 18, 2010)

Is it odd that I am vegan but would consider cannibalism if I had to? I hold living creatures in high regards, except humans. If it came down to having to kill something to eat to survive, I would kill and eat humans before eating other creatures.

Yes, that chocolate almond milk is fucking delicious.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 18, 2010)

I agree and disagree, I'd like to think that I'd rather eat another dead human before killing and eating a live animal (It's strange that that's something I like to think about ) but if the situation happened I wouldn't be able to make that decision.

Also, funny tags.


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 18, 2010)

Leandro is getting back at me for tagging him in as many threads as possible, usually with "leandroab is a bossy diva".


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 18, 2010)

I have just as much respect for humans. They're still part of nature. Fuck eating a person - I'd rather starve


----------



## leandroab (Nov 18, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Leandro is getting back at me for tagging him in as many threads as possible, usually with "leandroab is a bossy diva".



We shall fight to the death! 


EDIT: OMG THE TAGS!

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA

I love SS.ORG so fucking much ahahahhah


----------



## aslsmm (Nov 18, 2010)

yes josh, it is very wierd that you would rather eat a human.


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 18, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I have just as much respect for humans. They're still part of nature. Fuck eating a person - I'd rather starve


 
Maybe it's just because of where I live, but I feel like a walking Cattle Decapitation song. If it came to be animals killing humans, I'd probably be the animal leader.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Nov 18, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Is it odd that I am vegan but would consider cannibalism if I had to? I hold living creatures in high regards, except humans. If it came down to having to kill something to eat to survive, I would kill and eat humans before eating other creatures.
> 
> Yes, that chocolate almond milk is fucking delicious.


I don't thinks it's weird that you would consider cannibalism, just that you'd go for humans before other things.

If I was starving and could die and there were no other options, yes I would kill and eat animals, and if it got right down to it I would also eat another human being if that was the only way to stay alive. I want to say that I wouldn't kill a human for food, but that really just boils down to who the person is and just how close to death I was.


Vegan here, btw.

That chocolate almond milk is indeed the shit! nom nom nom


----------



## Krankguitarist (Nov 18, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Is it odd that I am vegan but would consider cannibalism if I had to? I hold living creatures in high regards, except humans. If it came down to having to kill something to eat to survive, I would kill and eat humans before eating other creatures.
> 
> Yes, that chocolate almond milk is fucking delicious.



Yeah...

Humans do fucked up shit to one another. Then again, so do animals. I don't think any species is above being an asshole.

Try not to nurture these feelings, eh? Don't wanna read about it in the papers .

Not horribly impressed by the nutritional profile for almond milk, therefore it usually skips my grocery cart. Can't say I've ever tried it, sounds pretty good, but I'd rather pick up some cow's milk or unsweetened soy milk...either has a better nutritional profile IMO.

Well, unless I can get my hands on some UNSWEETENED almond milk. It's the same problem with soy milk: too many manufacturers add too much sugar.


----------



## aslsmm (Nov 18, 2010)

i'll say it one more time. BUY A MILKER. thats all it takes. healthiest choice, cheapest and way way better than cow tittie piss.


----------



## Spirit Crusher (Dec 4, 2010)

No matter what any vegan/vegetarian says, there is no healthy replacement for real meats in a diet.

Not that I need to justify myself because meat is delicious but as an example, I still don't make up enough protein in one day, for weight lifting, with 1 protein shake and a high protein diet. If I was a vegan, I'd have to increase my food intake ten fold just to come close or I'd have to start poisoning my liver and kidneys by forcing additional protein shakes and supplements.

It's cool to be vegan/vegetarian, it's not cool to push your beliefs down anyone's throat. It makes you just as bad as religious folks.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 6, 2010)

Actually, you're wrong - there are healthy ways to replace animal protein as your protein intake. There's been numerous studies with strong evidence linking meat consumption to disease. That would mean that any replacement protein is technically a healthier substitute. The human body looks most similar to that of an herbivore, and there are no defining features of a carnivore in our bodies either. We happen to be able to digest meat, but it is much harder for our bodies to do, and we don't actually need it.


----------



## Jason (Dec 8, 2010)

Spirit Crusher said:


> No matter what any vegan/vegetarian says, there is no healthy replacement for real meats in a diet.
> 
> Not that I need to justify myself because meat is delicious but as an example, I still don't make up enough protein in one day, for weight lifting, with 1 protein shake and a high protein diet. If I was a vegan, I'd have to increase my food intake ten fold just to come close or I'd have to start poisoning my liver and kidneys by forcing additional protein shakes and supplements.
> 
> It's cool to be vegan/vegetarian, it's not cool to push your beliefs down anyone's throat. It makes you just as bad as religious folks.



Protein shakes aren't going fuck you up like that,.




Adam Of Angels said:


> Actually, you're wrong - there are healthy ways to replace animal protein as your protein intake. There's been numerous studies with strong evidence linking meat consumption to disease. That would mean that any replacement protein is technically a healthier substitute. The human body looks most similar to that of an herbivore, and there are no defining features of a carnivore in our bodies either. We happen to be able to digest meat, but it is much harder for our bodies to do, and we don't actually need it.



BS. Stop reading all the vegan propaganda. Dont let emotions ignore evolution. Eating shitty meats and all the things to do these animals makes the meat much worse. Not the meat it self.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm well researched on the subject. Pure enough meet is obviously much better for you, but there's simply no evidence that the consumption of meat has played an important role in our evolution.


----------



## renzoip (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey dude, I bought some of it las week. Honestly, it was good but not amazing. I've been drinking Almond Breeze from while and it still remains my favorite. I have not tried the chocolate one but I will when I get a chance.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 8, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> The human body looks most similar to that of an herbivore, and there are no defining features of a carnivore in our bodies either.



Hmm.

Horses and other pure herbivores don't have canine teeth, as far as I'm aware.

Perhaps you mean that primates which eat an omnivore diet (humans and wild chimps, for example) don't show the same adaptations as carnivores like, say, a tiger or a lion. In the same way, those same omnivore primates (humans/chimps) don't show the adaptations of herbivores like, say, a horse or a giraffe.

To say that humans and chimps need special adaptations to be omnivores, or to claim that humans and chimps don't have any adaptations (teeth/claws) which enable them to be carnivores, is to ignore the brain completely.

----

I'll be more impressed if you manage to make a case as to why chimpanzees are actually vegetarian, instead of omnivores which occasionally kill baboons and wild pigs. You'd have to toss out factual observations, though, which takes you from the empirical to pseudoscience.

----

I'm not arguing that some diets are not more healthful than others. I know plenty of unhealthy people, both those who eat crappy foods, and those who follow all kinds of vegan/vegetarian/raw-food diets. I'm very lucky to work where there is a lot of good work being done regarding diet and nutrition, and we get it from all sides from various extremists. Unfortunately, it only takes one person who has their facts extremely wrong to help discredit a particular viewpoint. Don't be the one who denies something which is documented fact, as it will ultimately undermine any message you hope to get across.


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 8, 2010)

Spirit Crusher said:


> No matter what any vegan/vegetarian says, there is no healthy replacement for real meats in a diet.
> 
> Not that I need to justify myself because meat is delicious but as an example, I still don't make up enough protein in one day, for weight lifting, with 1 protein shake and a high protein diet. If I was a vegan, I'd have to increase my food intake ten fold just to come close or I'd have to start poisoning my liver and kidneys by forcing additional protein shakes and supplements.
> 
> It's cool to be vegan/vegetarian, it's not cool to push your beliefs down anyone's throat. It makes you just as bad as religious folks.


 
dude i like how your choice to read this thread is treated as us nazi vegans forcing our belifes down your throat. I actually took second in a body build competition when i was 19. i had 8-2 hour work outs a week and was taking in 380 grams of whey protien a day. i felt like shit despite being extreamly ripped. my lower back hurt and i began to pee dark yellow. 

me and my wife turnned vegan when she got pregnant, she threw up every time she ate milk or meat. it wasn't just morning sickness, her body was rejecting every thing accept fruit, vegetables, beans and whole grains. we have been vegans for almost a year now and i feel better than i ever have. its not vegan propaganda. milk is proven to be hard on your system and it lowers your immune sytems effectiveness. meat is so hard to digest that the meat rotts before its compleatly digested. 

vegans dont say "meat has no nutritional value" we simply say ANY alternative is healthier. you can get your protien from nuts, pinto beans wheat and yams. you can get your calcium from broccoli and asparagus. i too love the taste of meat and cheese. but to say it is "vegan bs propaganda" that vegetables and fruits are healthier for you than meat and dairy is just retarded. before you post another brain numb response please do some kind of research on the subject.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 8, 2010)

Explorer said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Horses and other pure herbivores don't have canine teeth, as far as I'm aware.
> 
> ...



The problem is that you are actually the one using an age old argument that doesn't work - our "canines" are not named because of their function but because of how they look. They are not sharp such that they are meant to tear through flesh. In fact, they're quite dull, and the rest of our teeth are mostly flat. The "canine" argument is used all the time and it simply doesn't work. 

Nothing about our physiology points to our being carnivores. I will pay you to go out into nature and find a carnivore that has to cook its meat to avoid getting sick

Most importantly, our intestines are very long, and clearly not designed to process meat very often. Just because we can assimilate with some degree of efficiency doesn't mean we should.

The bit about the chimpanzee is also misleading - flesh makes up about 5% of a chimp's diet, with less than 2% of that being meat in the usual sense. The bulk of their flesh intake comes from termites, and basically ALL of their flesh cnsumption is a matter of choice, not necessity, seeing as how the flesh they do consume takes a great deal of effort for them to attain and they do it socially. Even then, its only done during particular parts of the year.

There's nothing in our brain chemistry that points to our being carnivorous in any way either. We may have made due with meats in our ancient past during harsh winter periods, but being in such conditions in the first place was usually a matter of choice, and outside of that, meat consumption was always a matter of choice. 

If it is not necessary for survival, and a diet excluding it yields better results, then it is not a natural part of the system itself.


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 8, 2010)

if you buy the book "skinny bastard" it will explain everything you need to know and you can follow the worcks cited pages in the back to find the "facts" for yourself.


----------



## Jason (Dec 9, 2010)

aslsmm said:


> if you buy the book "skinny bastard" it will explain everything you need to know and you can follow the worcks cited pages in the back to find the "facts" for yourself.



if its anything like Skinny bitch. It is full of PRO VEGAN scare tatic bullshit. 

http://voraciouseats.com/2010/11/19/a-vegan-no-more/

Check this out as well.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 9, 2010)

Quick question; is milk actually bad for you? I drink close to a half gallon a day because I love it and I've never really had any sort of digestive problems (or health problems of any sort). My brother also did a short "diet" a few months ago while he was lifting where he added a gallon of whole milk a day to his diet; worked amazingly for him 

Back on topic (I guess); one of my room mates is lactose intolerant and buys this stuff. It's fucking delicious


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 9, 2010)

hahaha scare tactic bullshit? 
look, if you think anything that provides actual facts about how milk is digested in your body, is PRO VGAN bullshit, then your going to have one mind set on the issue no matter what anyone says. you can look at other books as well. how ever the book skinny bitch and skinny bastard did provide actual facts to back up their points. some of the stuff in the book was questionable but that has to do with the consperacy between the fda and the dairy farmers. when it comes to the science behind what is better for you, milk is losing the race. 

No one is forcing any one to be vegan. however there is soooo much pressure from non vegans about how it is bad for you. if you havn't been vegan for at least 30 days then id say you don't have any ground to stand on.


----------



## Jason (Dec 9, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> Quick question; is milk actually bad for you? I drink close to a half gallon a day because I love it and I've never really had any sort of digestive problems (or health problems of any sort). My brother also did a short "diet" a few months ago while he was lifting where he added a gallon of whole milk a day to his diet; worked amazingly for him
> 
> Back on topic (I guess); one of my room mates is lactose intolerant and buys this stuff. It's fucking delicious



Cows milk is not intended for human consumption. Think about it for a second and anything you have ever been told about milk. You are drinking something that is meant to grow a baby calf into a full grown cow.

No mammal after they are older than a few years old continues to drink their mother milk. So why would we stop drinking our mothers milk and drink cows milk? It makes zero sense. It actually does nothing to help your bones. It makes my asthma worse as well. If I have anything with milke. Ice cream alfredo sauce etc.. I wake up and have alot more mucus. 

Stop drinking cows milk it doesnt make sense. 



aslsmm said:


> hahaha scare tactic bullshit?
> look, if you think anything that provides actual facts about how milk is digested in your body, is PRO VGAN bullshit, then your going to have one mind set on the issue no matter what anyone says. you can look at other books as well. how ever the book skinny bitch and skinny bastard did provide actual facts to back up their points. some of the stuff in the book was questionable but that has to do with the consperacy between the fda and the dairy farmers. when it comes to the science behind what is better for you, milk is losing the race.
> 
> No one is forcing any one to be vegan. however there is soooo much pressure from non vegans about how it is bad for you. if you havn't been vegan for at least 30 days then id say you don't have any ground to stand on.



See what I said above. I dont drink cows milk. havent in awhile. Sure you can be "healthy" not eating meat BUT I have never seen any non biased info on meat actually being bad for you. I honestly think have a certain amount of animal protein in your diet is healthy. Im not actually as much of a asshole as I seem BUT most vegans are mis informed.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 9, 2010)

Humans have less allergy problems with source materials which resemble their genetic structures than those which are from completely different places.

That's why allergies to meat from mammals and birds are almost non-existent, and why allergies to shellfish and plants are so common, and can provoke deadly reactions. (Hmm... since chimpanzees will eat eggs they find, I wonder how many have allergic reactions? And, since a wild primate will eat them, are there arguments that eating eggs is unnatural for primates? *laugh*)

Of course, like almost all components of our omnivorous diets, there is very little we eat which we don't process or cook in some way. That's why we can eat processed soybeans, but will still die from eating raw soybeans, which are poisonous to humans.

----

There was an interesting study a few years ago where rats were fed identical diets and had their activity monitored. The only difference was that the sweet potato component of the diet was either raw or cooked. The rats eating the cooked sweet potato put on more mass (not fat) and were in better physical shape. The conclusion was that cooking helped make the nutrients in the sweet potato more accessible.

Of course, rats don't cook their own food. Humans were lucky to have a few random factors go their way, including an upright stance (allowing the brain to run hotter/cool more easily, carrying and weapon use) and larger brains (enabling abstract thought/cooperative hunting (although chimps do this too) and planning). Cooking is one of those things which came with the territory, as evidenced by the archeological evidence.

I understand those who feel that it is unnatural to process food until it is edible and palatable, but as I have close contact with many in my local raw foods community, I get to see how often they have other health problems. I don't know if they move to raw foods and then develop the problems, or if they have the problems and are looking for a miracle cure which hasn't come through. Still, it's hard to look at the Ironman competitors I know (both men and women) who eat healthy and include meat and milk in their diets, and to be in situations where my vegan and vegetarian coworkers talk about how much healthier their diets are... and I'm looking at how frail they look compared to my other, more active coworkers. 

----

It does take courage to walk the talk. When people talk about how unnatural it is to drink milk or to roast beans and brew coffee, and can spare the time to prepare and eat a completely raw diet, at least they have the courage of their convictions. After that, though, it's just about where one draws the line on how unnatural any processing or opportunistic food choice might be. 

Long live chocolate!


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 9, 2010)

ever heard of Brendan brazier?

i run 4 miles 5 days a week. i am probably miss understanding your post but i don't see the connection between being vegan and being in peak physical fitness.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 9, 2010)

..just like he misses the connection between my post and the one of his that my post responded to. That connection, of course, being the difference between comments based on fact and research, and comments based on uninformed speculation.


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 10, 2010)

I am going to say this once and once only. This thread is not about veganism or vegetarianism. This thread is about fucking almond milk. I may have mentioned veganism in the first post, but it was because I knew they would be interested in this newer product.

If you want to have a flame war about veganism, start your own thread. This thread isn't for agreeing or disagreeing with lifestyles of other people. I don't care if you're vegan, I don't care if you only eat meat and no vegetables. Take it somewhere else.

If no one can follow this, I will ask for a moderate to lock this thread. Talk about almond milk, people. Get with the program. If you don't believe me, just try me. Lots of threads get closed because people start shit storms, or because no one can stay on topic. Keep it up and it will happen to this thread.



Spirit Crusher said:


> It's cool to be vegan/vegetarian, it's not cool to push your beliefs down anyone's throat. It makes you just as bad as religious folks.



Well, no one is pushing their morals on anyone. I am asking people to try it because it's tasty (unless they are allergic to nuts). Yum yum.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry, you're right.

I got to try this as soon as they started marketing it. It was great. It managed to get the mouth feel right.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 11, 2010)

Well, yeah, fair enough,.

Almond milk is bomb. It let's me eat cereal without getting sick


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 11, 2010)

ever make your own rice milk? it is delish with cinnamon and real maple syrup.


----------



## Jason (Dec 11, 2010)

I got Almond milk in the fridge.


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 11, 2010)

See, isn't better when we're all civilized?!

Almond milk party?


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 11, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I know I will sound like a hippy in saying this... But I've naturally become more and more respectful of nature as I've gotten older, and eating natural, raw foods seems to be more and more ideal. As a matter of fact, it's as if my body has adverse reactions to anything but raw, live foods lately. If I eat organic, fresh vegetables, fruits, and nuts/grains, I feel really awesome. Animal protein gives me a headache.



I agree. I was purely vegan for about 6 months and loved it. Physically I just felt great and it corrected all of the stomach issues I had been having. The only problem I have with it is that A) its stupid expensive here in the States to be a proper vegan and not have to rely to some extent on Morningstar / Boca (or other TVP stuffs) and B) I just couldn't make the time to cook every single meal from scratch.


----------



## sakeido (Dec 13, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> Quick question; is milk actually bad for you? I drink close to a half gallon a day because I love it and I've never really had any sort of digestive problems (or health problems of any sort). My brother also did a short "diet" a few months ago while he was lifting where he added a gallon of whole milk a day to his diet; worked amazingly for him
> 
> Back on topic (I guess); one of my room mates is lactose intolerant and buys this stuff. It's fucking delicious



humm 
I can't drink milk or have much dairy at all because I pay for it with horrible fuckin acne outbreaks. Which sucks, because I love cheese..

edit: post 5,000!!!! holy shit!


----------



## Spirit Crusher (Dec 13, 2010)

aslsmm said:


> dude i like how your choice to read this thread is treated as us nazi vegans forcing our belifes down your throat. I actually took second in a body build competition when i was 19. i had 8-2 hour work outs a week and was taking in 380 grams of whey protien a day. i felt like shit despite being extreamly ripped. my lower back hurt and i began to pee dark yellow.
> 
> me and my wife turnned vegan when she got pregnant, she threw up every time she ate milk or meat. it wasn't just morning sickness, her body was rejecting every thing accept fruit, vegetables, beans and whole grains. we have been vegans for almost a year now and i feel better than i ever have. its not vegan propaganda. milk is proven to be hard on your system and it lowers your immune sytems effectiveness. meat is so hard to digest that the meat rotts before its compleatly digested.
> 
> vegans dont say "meat has no nutritional value" we simply say ANY alternative is healthier. you can get your protien from nuts, pinto beans wheat and yams. you can get your calcium from broccoli and asparagus. i too love the taste of meat and cheese. but to say it is "vegan bs propaganda" that vegetables and fruits are healthier for you than meat and dairy is just retarded. before you post another brain numb response please do some kind of research on the subject.


 

Most people have way better shit to do than spend 30 days eating like a rabbit.

I won't even bother responding to your previous reply to my post, mainly due to the fact that it contained about 2% rebuttal and 98% aids.

I don't even know one roid junkie (and I know many) who eats more than 220g of protein a day, you must have been quite the rotund fella.


----------



## Spirit Crusher (Dec 13, 2010)

Jason said:


> Protein shakes aren't going fuck you up like that,.


 
They're not poisonous or HORRIBLE for you but any doctor would recommend a person to get their protein naturally and not through shakes even though it is somewhat natural.

Plus, protein shakes taste horrible.

I just finished a 46g protein shake which, as usual, I did not enjoy all too much.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 17, 2010)

I bought one of the dark chocolate 1/2 gallons yesterday.
It's gone already.  
So gooooooooood.


----------



## ry_z (Dec 18, 2010)

highlordmugfug said:


> I bought one of the dark chocolate 1/2 gallons yesterday.



So did I. 

Tasty stuff.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 26, 2010)

Dark chocolate?
Guess i know where I am going!


----------



## lava (Jan 7, 2011)

Almond milk is all I use. It has a better flavor and texture than both soy and rice milk, and it's got lots of omega 3's. Love the stuff.


----------



## avenger (Jan 17, 2011)

I did not like almond milk at all whjen I tried it. Ill stick to soy, its tasty!


----------



## Grank (Jan 22, 2011)

I love Silk's stuff. Best on the market. Almond milk is good, their plain soy milk? Awesome. I drink it because it's healthier and keeps the weight off.


----------



## Jason (Jan 22, 2011)

Spirit Crusher said:


> They're not poisonous or HORRIBLE for you but any doctor would recommend a person to get their protein naturally and not through shakes even though it is somewhat natural.
> 
> Plus, protein shakes taste horrible.
> 
> I just finished a 46g protein shake which, as usual, I did not enjoy all too much.



What kind of shake and brand?


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 22, 2011)

I guess some people can't read. Don't be surprised if this thread is closed soon.

P.S. Sweet "vegan pussies" tag. Real awesome macho attitude.


----------



## Randy (Jan 23, 2011)

*There's all kinds of trainwreck going on in here. I'm locking this for tonight... maybe we'll open it back up with the advisory that if it goes way OT again or we decide to try to pick fights with eachother, instead of another lock, all offenders will get banned and the thread can stay open and quiet. *


----------

